# Delta or Powermatic table saw



## greatview (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm about to replace my old contractors saw with a 10 inch cabinet saw. Both Delta and Powermatic have replaced their old standards (Unisaw and the model 66) with updated versions. Delta now has both hand wheels on the front which is certainly a change in proven design. The Powermatic PM2000 relies on the older design for hand wheel placement. I've called around but here in tax free New Hampshire, nobody has either in stock but they do have SawStops in stock.

(I'm worried about the Sawstop and setting it off with a wet piece of wood or another chunk removal from my Incra miter gauge or a nick to a hold down clamp. - I know, these shouldn't happen but they do and then the saw is disabled until the parts are replaced which means I need to have spares on hand or I'll have to wait for delivery.)

The prices all seem close enough so that the price is not a deciding factor. All have a riving knife which I think is very important (the older Unisaws and the 66 don't have this feature.

Anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## Blakep (Sep 23, 2010)

I will be interested in the responses to this topic. I am not looking to buy right now but hope to in the future and these would be my top to choices. A year ago I would have probably said unisaw but I haven't heard much since they were bought out again.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

My vote's PM. I suspect the votes will be split, slightly favoring the Unisaw. There will be a handful of SawStops, I suppose. You'll be happy with either. Good luck!


----------



## EvilNuff (Mar 17, 2011)

I have no experience with any of the above but I do have 2 comments. First I haven't heard of any real complaints about sawstops (other than political ones) and I never see them for sale used. Second, have you looked at the new powermatic anniversary line of tools? I have no idea about them just know that there is a focus on them for powermatic.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

A few years ago, I would have said PowerMatic. Now,I think I would lean toward the Delta Unisaw.

I like the upfront height and bevel controls and the fit/finish on the ones I have looked it is second to none.

A major consideration, for me, anyway, is the fact that the Delta is not an import. Though it contains some parts from foreign suppliers, major components are manufactured here in the USA (three plants here in Wisconsin) and the saw is built in either Jackson, Tennessee or Anderson, South Carolina.

-Gerry


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^that's a good point about the location of primary manufacture. That's of paramount importance to many buyers. I would offer my non-political complaint about SawStop: if tripped, they ruin your blade and require a new cartridge! I recognize fully that I'm addressing the primary selling point, but it's a complaint of some (including me). On a superficial, shallow, petty level, the PM is much more attractive to me. I personally find the SawStop very aesthetically unattractive. We all have our own hangups, I suppose.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

WIth my sawstop if I am cutting something that I think may set the break off I just disable it for that cut. With that said I have always liked Delta but there is something I have always liked better about Powermatic. Can't say what it is I just like the saw better.

But I would really consider the sawstop. It is the same price as the Unisaw (3hp version) getting hurt over a replacment break and blade are just not worth it.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I'd never fault someone for buying a SawStop. By all accounts, the industrial version is as capable as any saw out there. I don't even find the price that offensive, given the features. It's just not for me. Like Agallant mentions, there's just something about the Powermatic that speaks to me. It's only really the tablesaw, mortiser, and planer for some reason. The bandsaws, etc. don't really appeal to me. Weird.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

If it were me, I would go Powermatic.


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

(greatview) when buying a table saw, you want quality, innovation, and craftsmanship. Delta Machinery will bring you that. Plus the Delta is made in USA, and has USA motor.
Hands down The Delta UNI saw is for you.

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a 1993 Unisaw 3 hp. My next saw will either be a Sawstop or another saw with that same technology (yes, it's coming, whether we like it or not).

If I were spending the money today, I would get the Sawstop.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Michael Frey voted for Powermatic? I must say….oh, wait, I read it wrong


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

After months of thought between sawstop and unisaw chose the unisaw. I am ordering it in two weeks along with delta's 18" drill press. I based my decision on the new design and the riving knife as long I use the guard I see the safety not an issue for me. I know it is always a possibility an accident can happen but 45yrs of woodworking I will trust my judgment. When using the dado blade I will use a brett guard. I just bought a rikon 14" bandsaw and love it so I am not a delta only person.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I googled fanboy and this is what I found…..










LOL. Michael your over the top… : ^ )

Oh and I have an X5 Unisaw and love it. Not had any real exposure to the Powermatic to make a reccomendation one way or the other.


----------



## MikeGo (Jul 19, 2011)

Unisaw all the way


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Woodmaster, I was impressed by the Brett guard. I guess I'll buy the SawStop when either I'm forced to or I cut something off. LOL with Wayne. If Michael's one thing, it's enthusiastic about Delta. There are certainly worse faults in my book


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

@Bertha said "there's something about the Powermatic that speaks to me"....I like that….That's the way I feel everytime I look at my '09 X5 Delta Unisaw…..It's a 5 h.p. beast, and it can handle everything you throw at it. Too bad they don't make this model anymore. It was priced lower than the new Unisaws, but does just as much, if not more with the bigger motor and 3 belts. I've not had one minutes trouble with this monster, and smoother than a mosquiters' tweeter….!!! But of course I'm a Delta guy all the way, so naturally I'm in favor of the Unisaw.* There's just something about a Delta that speaks to me….!!!*
EDIT: My Unisaw is a left tilt…...I wouldn't like a right tilt…...I don't think.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

No one that I read here has mentioned left tilt vs. right tilt. In the old days, Unisaws tilted right and PMs left.

I sold my Unisaw and got a PM many years ago, and I'd not go back to a right tilt. In my view, left tilt is a safer way to saw bevels.

If you were to find either brand used, would you save enough to get a third stationary tool as well?

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## danr (Sep 5, 2009)

I have had the new unisaw for about a year now. It is excellent. I do not own any powermatic tools so I can not compare.


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

ONE WORD *Unisaw*


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Greatview, I was under the impression that you had narrowed it down to the two excellent choices you mention. If you've got stacks of bullion secreted away somewhere, we might have additional recommendations I'm in the future market for a new TS and I'm shooting for a budget of $3600, $4000 max. That puts all the popular bigboys on my list but a few are still outside of it.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I'd say if you're looking at new American-pattern saws, look at getting
a used Format saw from Europe. The advantages of sliders are hard 
to overstate.


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

(WayneC) thanks,...
(Bertha) Read twice.

I should be a Powermatic fan, There owned by A Swiss Company, and well I'm half Swiss…...But True American…

Im thinking of seeing if I can get a job with Delta as Rep for there tools out here in Oregon… I will kick grizzly out of Oregon and Bring Delta back LOL…. All in joke to you grizzly fans, Don't eat ME…..........

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## sawdustphill (Jan 13, 2011)

I have the new unisaw about 5 months now am just finishing a set of hickory kitchen cabinets.
I will have to say delta finally got it right. the riving knife is a dream to use, simply pull a lever in front
of the saw you can adjust the knife just below the top of the blade for non thru cuts, or raise it for thru
cuts. It removes and installs easily with the same lever in front of the saw. The two handwheels in front or the
saw are well machined and smooth operating.
The large throat opening gives my big hands easy access to the blade nut, A plus for me. The extra 2 or 3 inches on the front of the table is a big plus when using crosscut sleds, and cutting sheets of ply. you can't 
go wrong with the new delta, mine replaced a powermatic model 64A contractors saw. I also have a powermatic shaper and planer.so I have experience with both. new unisaw is built in USA powermatic built in 
Tiawan. hope this helps
Phillip from Ky.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I am buying a sawstop for the school where I teach and a unisaw for myself. I will get a great comparison on the two saws. I have used powermatic for years great saw and an underpowered jet the last three years I hate it, was not my choice to buy the jet. Whatever you buy do not get less than 3hp or you will not be happy. I will let you know which saw is better after a couple of months use.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Forget Powermatic, their quality have gone downhill in recent years.
I have been using the sawstop at my school. I dont like the fence, but LOVE the riving knife.
I havent touched the Delta, so can't comment on that.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The Delta is made in the USA, the General 350/650 is made in Canada, the PM2000 is made in Taiwan…without question that would be a considerable factor for me in these challenging times.


----------



## RONFINCH (May 24, 2010)

Powermatic's quality has gone down in recent years?


> ?


 Somebody forgot to tell that to all the satisfied owners! I have absolutely no complaints about my PM2000, which I chose after looking at the Delta and SawStop.


----------



## greatview (Oct 3, 2009)

Clearly, there is not a uniform opinion but, I've learned a lot. At this point, I'm going to go with the Unisaw. I really like the made (assembled) in USA aspect of it. Now all I have to do is order it and figure out how to get it from the truck to my shop which involves about 150 feet of a pea stone surfaced driveway which a big truck cannot navigate.

Thanks for all your input.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

This is one of those Ford vs Chevy topics. It will most likely come down to personal preference. I would go Powermatic, they are better built machine, or at least, they used to be. I have only used machines from the 60's, the PM was by far a superior machine. I dont know if that still holds true today or not, but I would still consider the PM.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

I rather get a Jet table saw.

Powermatic used to be a quality, but when they started to move their factory from Taiwan to China. The quality has gone down since then. Due to QC.


----------



## pmcwood (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm not so sure about the Delta being made in the US.

They are assembled in the US using foreign components … such as China and Taiwan.









Also owned by a Taiwanese company (formerly Black & Decker up until a few months ago)
http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/34363/updated-stanley-sells-delta-tools-to-taiwanese-company

I work for a tool and machinery dealer in Louisiana who sells both, and the majority of our customers pick the Powermatic over the Unisaw when they walk in and look at the two The fit and finish on the Powermatic is better no doubt.

I'm a little biased though …


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've seen the Unisaw, Powermatic, and industrial SawStop all within three feet of each other. It was like Mercedes, Lexus, and BMW. I happen to like Mercedes and hate BMW, so to me the PM was the Mercedes and the SS was the BMW. The fit and finish of all three was great. The Powermatic was the star of the show in terms of sheer beauty.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

pmcwood-Delta is using some foreign-manufactured components, but the major components are being made in the US. There are three factories building parts for them here in Wisconsin. Marathon motors are made in Wausau, WI and I know people that work in the foundry that casts the tables. There's another component supplier manufacturing parts in SE Wisconsin.

I was concerned about the foreign ownership of Delta, but maybe it is too early to tell if they will do the right thing with the label they bought.

-Gerry


----------



## greatview (Oct 3, 2009)

Well, I pulled out my credit card and ordered the Delta from Tools Plus, an excellent tool supplier. They say it usualy ships in 72 hours but you probably cannot count Sat & Sun. It is shipping from Alabama. The drawer is out of stock and they'll ship that later.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

A hearty congratulations, Tom. That's a very, very, very fine machine.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

To tell you the trout if I was not so worried about cutting my finger off I would have gone with the Delta too. I love the powermatic it is just more people have a delta and I am sure there is a reason for that. Congrats, you just bought a saw that your grandchildren will be teaching their children how to wood work on.


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

Great choice…. Have fun with your new table saw.

I love tool plus. Prices are great…. When I need Delta and Porter Cable products I go to tool plus.

Thanks, Michael Frey'
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## ChuckM (May 12, 2008)

.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Great choice, you will love your Delta.


----------

